# Jello Jigglers



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

Does any have any good tips for making alcoholic jello jigglers? I love to make jello shots and usually use cups, for Halloween I make them in syringes which people love. But I have tried jigglers twice now and they do not harden up enough to come out of their mold in a solid piece. The first time I just used the box recipe and made them in a pan, hoping to use cookie cutters to get them out. The second time I added a packet of unflavored gelatin to the mix and put them in ice cube trays sprayed with Pam... still didn't come out. Help???


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I buy the little cups and lids like you put catsup and mustard in at a food bar from Fred's Food this way the cup in covered. I make all different flavors and put them in a big bowl and people get them as they want. Last year I made 500. Only had about 50 left after the party. I use 1 cup of alchol for the cold water it calls for after you boil the mix.


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

*jigglers*

I use the same cups you're talking about for my regular jello shots, but I cannot get them to harden in a mold. They fall apart if I try to dump them out. The box recipe for jigglers calls for only hot water, no cold water. Which is why, I assume, adding cold alcohol would ruin the process.

But maybe since you cover yours that might help the setting? Because I didn't cover mine when I made them


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

If you use the recipe for jello only they they set firm . I don't take them out of the cups I leave them in, I also tried this one year and it did not work so I let everyone serve theirselves. Try a small batch and see if they work this way before you make the whole lot.


----------



## rymbaby (Sep 8, 2009)

I am also trying something along these lines. I remember making my jello shots in previous years that it takes much longer for them to harden and set than regular jello without the alcohol, so perhaps the molds will also take longer. How long did you let them set? I am going to be experimenting with making some soon, so if I figure out a way to make them work, I'll let you know.


----------



## emeraldkitty (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is some info I've gathered when I was looking for recipes a few years ago. Hope some of it helps you!

Practical Tips for Making Jello Shots:
• Never cook the alcohol or pour it into boiling water unless you want non-alcoholic jello shots. 
• Allow more time than usual for the Jello to set because of the alcohol in it. 
• Too much alcohol overpowers the shooter, making it unpalatable. A good rule of thumb is to use alcohol equal to half the water called for (all of the cold water). 
• Using plastic Jello shot cups with lids is the easiest means of storing and serving Jello shooters. The lids make for easy stacking in the refrigerator. To serve, simply place the containers on ice in a punch bowl. 
• To eat Jello shooters, run your finger or a popsicle stick around the edge of the shooter to loosen it and shlurp it down like an oyster on the half-shell. Please eat responsibly. 
• A lot of jello shot recipes call for '1 package' of Jello, without specifying the package size, but you can figure that out by the total amount of liquids in the recipe: 
o A small (3-ounce) box of Jello calls for a total of 2 cups of liquid. 
o A large (6-ounce) box calls for 4 cups of liquid.


The Basic Vodka Jello Shot Recipe is an excellent way to learn how to make Jello shots. The principles are the same for every other shooter recipe: 

1 (6-ounce) box of Jell-O, flavor of your choice
2 cups boiling water
2 cups vodka

Directions: 
In a bowl, pour the boiling water over the Jello and stir until thoroughly dissolved. Cool to room temperature, then stir in the vodka. Pour the mixture into shot glasses or Jello shot cups. Refrigerate until well-set, at least 6 hours. Makes 32 1-ounce jello shots, give or take. 

Jello Shot Recipes:

Margarita Jello Shots
1 6-ounce package lime Jello, 2 cups boiling water, 1 1/2 cups white (not gold) tequila, 1/4 cup Triple Sec or Cointreau, 1/4 cup fresh lime juice 

Pina Colada Jello Shots
1 6-ounce package pineapple Jello, 2 cups boiling water, 2 cups Malibu (coconut) rum

Rum and Cola Jello Shots
1 6-ounce package cherry Jello, 1 cup boiling cola, 1 cup cold cola, 2 cups light rum 

Champagne Jello Shots
1 6-ounce package white grape Jello (or just grape flavor), 2 cups boiling water, 2 cups champagne or sparkling wine 

Dreamsicle Jello Shots
1 6-ounce package orange Jello, 2 cups boiling water, 2 cups vanilla liqueur 

Mix and Match flavors:

Raspberry Sour Puss & Raspberry Jello
Peach Schnapps & Peach Jello
Malibu Rum & Pina Colada Jello
Amaretto & Orange Jello
Watermelon Puckers & Strawberry Jello
Strawberry Puckers & Strawberry Jello
Malibu Rum & Strawberry Jello
Watermelon Jello with Raspberry Sour Puss - tastes like a jolly rancher

Lemon Jello with 3/4c Lemon Vodka & 1/4 c Lemon Juice.

Orange Jello with 3/4c Orange Vodka & 1/4c OJ (or 1/4 c peach schnapps or 1/4 c Grand Marnier)
Strawberry Jello with 1 Cup of Boiling water and add 1 Cup of Raspberry Sour Puss


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

I have no problems making normal jello shots. In fact, I'm known for my amazing recipes that I bring to parties. It' the jello JIGGLERs, the ones you can pick up and hold, those are what I need help with.


----------



## emeraldkitty (Sep 25, 2009)

I was coming back to edit my post, but got busy with my little ones -- you beat me to posting though 

To make more of a 'jiggler' recipe, you need to cut the amount of liquid used. The alcohol is what makes it take longer to set and not hold a firm shape. If you cut the water amount the jello doesn't dissolve completely and you get a nasty sediment at the bottom of your mold.

Which recipe and proportions have you tried (that did not work) ? I use 1 large box of jello (or 2 small), 1 cup boiling water, and 1/2 - 3/4 c alcohol for firmer molds.

I also found this site {nule.org} » Jell-o Jiggler Shots and he cuts the booze as well. The change that I make is to let the hot jello cool off a bit first before you add the alcohol so it doesn't evaporate off.

I've made jigglers using egg and halloween molds by doing this. Tip: lightly spray the mold with cooking spray (like Pam or similar). It will help in unmolding your jigglers -- there'll be a light coating on them but you can't taste it and you can always carefully wipe it off with a damp paper towel. 

I hope this was more helpful ... 'cause now I want jello shots!


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I will try cutting the recipe. I usually use 1 cup of boiling water, then 1/2 cup alcohol and 1/2 cup water (or whatever juices/mixers/soda my recipe calls for). And I think I'm usually using a small box... maybe that's the problem also... I tried adding unflavored gelatin packets to bulk up the thickness, upon a recommendation... but that didn't work either.
Any ideas for molds? I tried an ice cube tray and tried using a cake pan and cutting them with cookie cutters, neither way hardened enough so I don't know how they would have worked


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

The link is very helpful too, thanks! I think maybe the combination of cutting the cold liquid, putting a lid on, and chilling the mold/pan before pouring it in will help a lot!


----------



## emeraldkitty (Sep 25, 2009)

There are actual Jello Jiggler molds but if you can't find any, try looking for novelty ice cube molds or candy molds. 
I've found some skulls ice cube molds at the $1 store.

I've used these orange jiggler molds with alcohol and they held firm. They are a 2 pc mold with detail on both sides, but I just posted the front.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

We picked up the same molds. We usually do green and orange vodka jigglers, but this year we're going to make Morgue-a-ritas with the lime.

Here's the recipe the Missus uses:

Jello Jiggler Shots

1-1/4 cups Vodka
1 large box Lime Jell-O
(or any other flavor)
2 Gelatin packets,
unflavored (Knox)
1-1/4 cups boiling Water

Mix Jell-o and unflavored gelatin in bowl; add 1-1/4 cups
of boiling water. Wait a few minutes to cool and add vodka.
Pour into mold and refrigerate until solidified.

Perfect evry time!


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmm... 1 and 1/4 cups of each... Might try that. Also, love the name Morgue-aritas! I make margarita jello shots for my St. Patrick's Day party, but I put tequila in so it's more authentic. 

For the Halloween party I make jello syringe shots because they're less messy and more portable. It's also a great recipe:

Lethal Injection Jello Syringe Shots

1 (3oz) pkg. strawberry jello
1 cup boiling water
1/2 cup vodka
1/4 cup midori
1/4 cup peach schnapps


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

Also, here's a good recipe I use at St. Patrick's Day, but you could use it for Halloween and call it something like swamp sludge or something, because it's a brownish green color, but oh so good!
*
Mint Chocolate Chip Jello Shots*

1 cup cold chocolate milk
2/3 cup green creme de menthe
1/3 cup creme de cacao
1 envelope Knox unflavored gelatin
48-54 chocolate chips

Pour chocolate milk into saucepan and sprinkle with gelatin, whisk well and let sit for 3 minutes. Then bring to boil, whisking frequently (if you don't, it will chunk up and get all nasty). Immediately remove from heat when dissolved, and let cool for 10 minutes. Add alcohol, mixing well. Place 3-5 chocolate chips in the bottom of souffle cups (or whatever you're using for your jello shots). Pour mixture over the chocolate chips and chill 2-4 hours


----------



## emeraldkitty (Sep 25, 2009)

Where do you get the syringes for your shots?


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

I actually got my syringes on ebay, they were real ones, 60cc (2 oz) with a catheter tip. But they have some on the website where I got my tube shooters:

Bar Products, Bar Supplies, Kitchen Equipment, Wine Accessories and lots more.


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

oh thanks emeraldkitty for posting that info on jello shots.This will be the first time I make them and your tips are very helpful. Wish me luck!


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

I got my syringe's at the livestock /vet. Also I am wanting to use Apple pucker in my shots this year.. But I can't think what jello flavor would go with Apple... any suggestion's ......... please !!!


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

*apple pucker*

I have used apple pucker in my margarita jello shots. I used lime jello (or if you can find the margarita flavor, go for that.. but i think that's a summer flavor) and added apple pucker and vodka or tequila. I've also made jolly rancher jello shots with green apple flavored jello and the pucker.


----------

